# Suppression de livre



## chammo (1 Avril 2014)

Bonjour , 
J'ai telechargé un livre gratuit par ibooks store sur mon ordi ,  j'ai synchronisé avec mon Ipad . 
J'ai voulu supprimé le livre de mon ordi et  de mon ipad , impossible la fonction suppression est grisée sur l'ordi et la synchro même décoché ne le supprime pas sur le Ipad.
Merci de votre aide .


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Avril 2014)

Le livre est supprimé, mais il apparaît toujours comme ayant été telechargé, des fois que tu voudrait le retelecharger...

Il y a une option dans iTune pour faire disparaître les achats non présents sur ton device, mais je ne sais plus ou...


----------

